# Coraline's First Blizzard (and other adventures!)



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm gonna post her pics here, since it's more appropriate than sticking a million pics in the general board!

She experienced her first snow today!



























edit: pics were too huge!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

She is so stinking cute.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

She's delightful! How do you like the Hurtta jacket? We have a harness from them that we like a lot, but I'm always swooning over their products.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

How did she like the snow? The red looks great on her!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

DaySleepers said:


> She's delightful! How do you like the Hurtta jacket? We have a harness from them that we like a lot, but I'm always swooning over their products.


I love the jacket! It stays on and there's no Velcro, its all secure. There are even elastic bands underneath that you put around the back legs. She has to wear a sweater under it because she's been shivering like crazy outside. 

She is honestly not a fan of the snow... She won't move in it! She spending a lot of time in the crate today because our potty breaks are really unproductive. We've had like 16 inches of snow so far and its still coming down so I don't blame her lol


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is so pretty!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Coraline has gotten SO big in the last month. She now weighs 20lbs and is getting heavier every day! My new clippers arrived the other day so I was finally able to shave her face and feet! Her hair had gotten so long that it was always damp from drinking water and it started to curl so she was looking a little doodly. Now she looks like a poodle again! I definitely need to practice but I'm pretty proud of the result


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

DaySleepers said:


> She's delightful! How do you like the Hurtta jacket? We have a harness from them that we like a lot, but I'm always swooning over their products.


 Jumping in, Bobb has a Hurtta coat that I love. It's a step in, with zipper on the top, and waterproof. Covers his chest and underneath well which is great for cold days and cold grass. There are two elastic bands for back legs to go into but that doesn't really work for him 


















Got his on clearance sale so it didn't cost an arm and a leg. I think their prices are justified but that doesn't mean I can typically afford them.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Love the jackets  .. Coraline is looking good , nice that your feeling confident with the clippers and she must be doing well learning to be groomed for being able to do the face. Looks like a good job to me...


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

She was a bit squirmy but it helps that she gets bathed at a salon every other week and her breeder gets puppies uses to grooming/being handled pretty much weekly from the day they're born. That hair is no joke!!

I was loaned that hurrta coat and its a good thing because she's more than outgrown it lol. I have a black one that should fit her when she's fully grown, so hopefully the weather stays mild!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

At the request of DogtorWho15, a much overdue update!!

Coraline has gotten SO big! She just turned 6 months old this week! Last week, she went on her first vacation to the beach, and I actually made a little video montage of it! here ya go:





And now pictures 


























I really really really need a better camera lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

oooooooh....so soft and FLUFFY!!! She is beautiful


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

growing like a weed! She's so pretty. And so fluffy! I keep Bobb shaved short, poodle fur is too much of a hassle for me to want to keep untangled when I can just shave him haha. It mats so easily!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm having a serious internal struggle on whether or not to shave her. I LOVE her long hair, and so far I'm not having a hard time maintaining it. I brush/comb her a couple times a week and bathe her twice a month. Her face and feet get shaved as needed. But I don't want her to be uncomfortable this summer, and I also love all the cool poodle cuts and I want to play with them.... So I don't know lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I say have fun with cuts over the summer. Bobb grew out poofy poodle poms on his two legs which are ridiculous (and that's the point for him, I thought it would be fun to have just the one front and one back big poofy poms). His next cut in a month we'll be giving him his summer mohawk back. I shave him down to a 5F. His coat also isn't fabulous all over, most is fine but his rump gets *super* tight curls. So I think we'll also give him a PWD cut, shave his butt short like this


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep, I love the PWD cut! It's super easy too. Definitely on my list. And I fully intend on giving her poms at some point, the Miami is my favorite poodle trim! I imagine Bobb looked adorable with his two poms lol


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL I love her how her fur moves when she runs slomo XD 

And I feel ya about needing a better camera, they are just so expensive!!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Her hair moves like that all the time! It just flows, that's why I love it so much! I am almost positive I'm going to get myself a new camera as a graduation present... When I graduate... Which at this point feels like never lol. It's just so hard to get good dog pictures with a cell phone, they move too much!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't think I'd be able to resist experimenting with different cuts if I had a breed like a poodle or PWD (especially if I could do it myself.) 
Her long, black, flowing locks will grow back again - I say go for it!! :becky:


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Even though Bonnie is a Golden x Poodle, I don't clip her like a "Doodle". I like her face cleaned off like a poodle. I did just clip her down with a #10 all over except her ears, tail and top of her head as she is so curly that I want her short for the summer. She loves the water and will be going swimming with my sister's Golden so don't want long curly wet hair. Haven't quite decided what to do with her long tail so just left it as it is easy to keep brushed out.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah her hair is heavy and hard to blow dry if she were to swim. You all are talking me into it! When I cut her obviously I'll post pics, but I will be crying the entire time lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It grows back quickly. Bobb gets a cut every month, and I do his face and feet about every 2 weeks! I'm enjoying the haircut possibilities on him. One of my favorite poodle looks lately has been shaved face and ears, and big top knot. It's like the dog grew a hat! One of those big furry Russian hats.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I like that middle one! Also these:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The top cut you just posted, imo, gives the dog such a more serious and hunter-ish look. I like it a lot.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL!! That top image Sibe posted reminds me of my duck XD











Also I agree, I really like the first pic TSTrainer did and the middle one from sibe.
You guys are making me want a poodle!! 

Of course you could always do something like this


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Omg your duck is so cute!!!! Yes googling poodle haircuts will bring some really interesting results lol


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks!! 

Right?? I would never do that to my dog, I feel like not only the dyes would be really unhealthy, but it looks like the let the hair grow out way too long before they shave


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Totally guilty of using a Crayola marker to give Bobb some teal in his mohawk last summer. It lasted a day before I washed it out.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

TSTrainer said:


> At the request of DogtorWho15, a much overdue update!!
> 
> Coraline has gotten SO big! She just turned 6 months old this week! Last week, she went on her first vacation to the beach, and I actually made a little video montage of it! here ya go:
> 
> ...


WHAT?! where did your puppy go???

I will say that I dont care for shaved ears on a poodle, I like the shaggy look! <3


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

She's hiding under all that hair lol but still acts very much like a puppy. She's beginning to hit the frustrating teen stage. Know how I know? She makes me mad at least once a day lol


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, the decision has been made. Coraline is getting a "Miami" trim, aka the second pic I posted up there. She's starting to go through coat change and is clearly too hot, she pants all the time is and is drinking a ton of water. Plus she's dirty ALL THE TIME. So by the end of next week all her baby hair will be gone


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

TSTrainer said:


> Well, the decision has been made. Coraline is getting a "Miami" trim, aka the second pic I posted up there. She's starting to go through coat change and is clearly too hot, she pants all the time is and is drinking a ton of water. Plus she's dirty ALL THE TIME. So by the end of next week all her baby hair will be gone


 I'm excited to see how she looks! It's always a bit of a shock after a trim, but you get used to the new cut within a day.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Okay, everyone. Here it is! She is too cute, but it is definitely taking some getting used to. I miss the fluff!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

She *is* too cute.  The cut suits her. 
I'll bet she's whole lot cooler and more comfortable.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks! Yes she feels much better, though last night when we got home she caught a look at herself in the mirror and just stared for about five minutes lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

She looks like a 70's chick lol with the leg warmers and the poofy hair


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Omg I know! I love it. My roommate was pretty judgy about it because she's so thin, and she said "how did you get her hair so velvety?" It's just her hair, her coat hasn't started curling yet!


----------

